# Soldering Iron recommendations



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm kind of getting into electronics repairs. My soldering skills aren't awesome yet but I've been doing speaker wire connections for years and I did just repair a crossover that got smushed by a door window. The terminal block got crushed and the PCB broke in 3 pieces so it needed a lot of work. Got it in the first shot so I'm fairly proud of myself 

Anyway, my soldering iron sucks though. It's old and beat up, doesn't seem to get hot enough and solder beads up like a bastard constantly. Works ok pulling solder into a wire joint but sucks otherwise.

A lot of you guys seem pretty damn good at this, any suggestions of a good soldering iron to get? Or specs to look for?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Weller WLC100
Weller WLC100 Soldering Station | 372-120 
A few of us have these. I run a couple pro-grade soldering stations at work, and this is what I use at home. For the price, there's nothing that comes close. For PCB vs. speaker wire you will want different temperatures and probably different tips, and this model accommodates all that. You have access to the (almost) full range of Weller tips. If mine broke tomorrow (and it hasn't in roughly 5 years) I would buy this model again instantly.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Awesome thanks. Totally reasonable price too.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

There was another thread a while back on this subject. 

Hakko fx 888 d. It's more than that Weller though

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

here's what I learned about soldering:

the tips go bad and it's easier to put on a new one and get going, than trying to recondition an old tip.

the symptoms you are describing may be from a tip that stayed hot too long.

that's another thing, if your iron is 40 watts or higher, it can damage the tip if you leave it plugged in too long, and some tips are worse than others.

if you do the soldering quickly, after the iron heats up, and apply solder to the tip before putting it away it'll help keep the tip in better shape.

if you have an iron with a really sharp pointed tip, you won't get enough transfer area to let the solder "wick" the heat into the joint, before it beads down.

so, a solder iron with cheap replaceable tips, helps.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Schizm said:


> There was another thread a while back on this subject.




http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...commend-me-wire-strippers-soldering-iron.html


This is a pretty exhaustive thread on the subject.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Schizm said:


> There was another thread a while back on this subject.
> 
> Hakko fx 888 d. It's more than that Weller though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


That's the one I just bought.
I finally broke down and got the good one. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Weller are best but I have used temma and they are not bad either.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Pace, Aouyue,Tenma, Hakko, Weller, and Radio Shack Pro Line, haha..

I like my RS Pro Line, it's a 70 watt digital temp model and takes Hakko 900 tips. That it was only 30 bucks brand new, and came with the spool/iron holder, with sponge tray was key...


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Schizm said:


> There was another thread a while back on this subject.
> 
> Hakko fx 888 d. It's more than that Weller though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Picked one of these up recently. It is awesome. Very Nice. Heats up very fast. The side stand makes cleaning the tip very easy.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

This is what I use. You will find that the better the iron you use, the easier it is to do the job in front of you.

Invalid Request


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I've used almost all of the brands mentioned but since seller is the largest brand they have the largest variety of tips that are easily accessible. You want to use a tip that matches the size of the so,during joint, so if you are replacing caps you will need a larger tip than if you are replacing a 1/8 watt resistor. 

Do yourself a favor, when you buy your iron get a bunch of tips for it. You will be much happier rather than later on trying to figure out what type you need for the iron.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

vwdave said:


> Do yourself a favor, when you buy your iron get a bunch of tips for it. You will be much happier rather than later on trying to figure out what type you need for the iron.


This is good advice.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

vwdave said:


> I've used almost all of the brands mentioned but since seller is the largest brand they have the largest variety of tips that are easily accessible. You want to use a tip that matches the size of the so,during joint, so if you are replacing caps you will need a larger tip than if you are replacing a 1/8 watt resistor.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, when you buy your iron get a bunch of tips for it. You will be much happier rather than later on trying to figure out what type you need for the iron.


Do you have a link to a cheap group of useful misc tips for the Hakko iron?
thanks in advance. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

For you guys that have the hakko, how flexible does that cord stay at, say, 0C? I spend a lot of time soldering outside this winter, and the cables that come with the Weller get quite stiff at that temp. Been meaning to upgrade the cables myself using better wire, but it would be interested to know what you guys think. Thanks.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I haven't played with mine in the cold. Doubt it'll get to freezing again this seaon by the time I'm home

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. I will probably look into the Weller and some various tips.


----------



## kt0218 (Mar 21, 2014)

I would recommend a Hakko FX-888D. They are the digital replacement to the FX-888 that was discontinued. Though there are a lot of people still using their FX-888 and other older Hakko models, which makes me believe they are a good quality and last long.

The Hakko FX-888D has digital temperature control, fast recovery and heat up times and has preset and sleep modes, which I've found are very handy. It also has a very affordable price. I tried to find where I got mine but couldn't and stumbled upon this one: Hakko FX-888D Soldering Station & Tips. It has free shipping too, which seems like a good deal. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Do you have a link to a cheap group of useful misc tips for the Hakko iron?
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Brent, I use weller mostly, and I get my tips from Fry's electronics. They've a huge assortment so I get one or two of each whenever I go in. They might have some that work for Hakko, your best bet is to bring a tip in with you and see what they have.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

vwdave said:


> Sorry Brent, I use weller mostly, and I get my tips from Fry's electronics. They've a huge assortment so I get one or two of each whenever I go in. They might have some that work for Hakko, your best bet is to bring a tip in with you and see what they have.


Thanks Dave.
Damn I should have thought about Fry's on this.
I was just there three hours ago. 
I will look there the next time I stop.
OMG they have phenomenal pricing for their heatshrink. :thumbsup:

Ok soldering experts, I haven't worked on a mass production line soldering in over 22 years (cell phone accessory company in Scottsdale, AZ while I went to ASU) so I need a definitive answer on what solder (size and type) I need to buy to solder up all my audio and video wiring in my Suburban. 
The Hakko arrived today and I want to get started asap.
Remember that I will be competing in MECA install/wiring so I don't know if that makes a difference or not.
Thanks in advance and sorry to the OP for hijacking his thread for this.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Seriously?
No one has a solder suggestion for me?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Seriously?
> No one has a solder suggestion for me?
> 
> 
> ...


I found a place with lots of hakko tips Bret.

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/hakko/soldering-systems/fx888d.htm
Never ordered from them...and now a thought popped into my head wondering if there is a hot knife tip for this iron! To make cleaner cuts on tech flex.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Still a crappy price on replacement irons...almost as much as the entire unit

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

